# Finally. . . happy news. .



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I have lost 1 doe and 2 kids this year. I only had 3 does bred, hopefully. There is one :whatgoat: . So with this final doe I rushed her to the vets way earlier than I should have, but it was worth. 
April Showers gave birth to May Flowers:

















Thank you to all the good vibes, prayers, and thoughts for this doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....how sweet...pretty baby...congrats.... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

She is beautiful - congratulations ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the healthy doe


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw how sweet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! What a pretty baby she is


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations.  Do happy all went well.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute. Congrats to you and the new mom.

Gina


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

So glad you finally had a good thing happen;-).


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to the max! :stars: 
:leap: Such wonderful news with all you have been through.


----------

